# Qld Scarby: Now you see him, now you don't.



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Now you see him, now you don't. A tale of fish and people.

Strongish sea breezes yesterday, and most of the night, did not look good for a fish today. Forecasts of moderate winds building throughout the day were not conducive to a long day's fishing.

Was it possible? I checked BOM observations at 2.30 am, and it had lightened off to gusts of 12 knots. Decision made to go for it.

On arrival it was 13 knots, showing no sign of easing, and a considerable sea state from 24 hours of NE'ers. I here. I'm going, though this may well be a short session. 
Jimbo and I hit the water simultaneously at 4.55 am, onto turbulent riffled water with horizon clouds over Moreton silver lined with the rising sun. The size of the swell was quite surprising given the wind strength.

Jimbo went north and I went south, planning to meet later. Now I see him, then I didn't.

This was my first real tryout (in rough water) of Steve's (Sydney) Barracuda, which I bought from him over a year ago. It is a lively yak. Due to the low weight - the yak, not me) it responds to every riffle, but not in a bad way. It did take a while to get used to the pitching and bucking, but no way was it ever approaching stability limits. Heading southwards it would run quite fast off swells, some of which were whitecaps. Within a half hour or so I was feeling very confident with the Barrastealth/Stealthcuda. (viewtopic.php?f=92&t=58768&p=630561

Approaching Shield Street buoy one rod buckled and line began disappearing at a fair rate. Quite a while later, with the NE'er blowing me straight towards the shallow reef, it crossed my mind that there was danger of losing this fish to the reef.

I could see the reef below me, and upped the drag a bit to keep the fish up. Finally, I netted him over the reef, a good sized pinkie (where's Wrassemagnet now?). After the obligatory boast to Jimbo on the VHF, who was fishless, it was time to head back north into the wind and chop.










Barely had I rounded Osbourne Point when the same reel started screaming again. Get the other line in, and start the fight. Massive leap. TARPON! - a big one. Fighting, taking line, then you see him as he leaps. Not one for three years, and now the second in a month. No one ever brings a tarpon yakside without a memorable fight complete with aerial leaps. Between the leaps they can cover a lot of ground, so you never are sure where the next leap is going to be. I gradually retrieved line, till he was close and sighted below the surface. Pretty fish. Unfortunately his last leap just two metres away won his freedom&#8230;.heartbeat.

Lures out again and back north paddling into the wind and chop. Stop. Another screaming reel. Another tarpon. Repeat previous paragraph. This time I sat side-saddle so I could enjoy the leaps. Once again, close to the yak, this one's last leap was his last.

He landed in the friggin' footwell! A violent flurry of thrashing and hooks going everywhere ensured, while I tried to safely get a hand on it to control it. Danger danger. Then several shakes and powerful 'good hand grips' were dismissed with disdain, as the thrashing continued. Finally, control established with a finger in the gills, and it is hook extraction and photo time.










Off to place Mr Pinkie on ice in the car, and then time to join Jimbo, who by now had scored a couple of small pinkies. Some time later doing my circuitous trolling I caught up with Jimbo who had scored a decent fish. More and better fish from him later. Slow start for the old fart, but speeding up fast.
Next he caught two BIG 'rock cod', aka the bottom, sacrificing two rigs. A third tie on in ten minutes had him way in towards the shore as the NE'er increased further, and as I paddled towards him to say hello and goodbye, I could clearly see _he was snagged yet again_.

Jimbo's method of de-snagging is to crank the drag and pull himself up to the snag, and once on top of it to put a lot of grunt in to hopefully free himself. Here he was at it again. Though only fifty metres away it fairly rough now, so I called on the VHF, "Glory be! Another 'rock cod'."

"But this one's moving." was the reply.

I paddled faster to close the distance. "Moving" was an understatement. He would be at Moreton Island in one hour at this pace. Thinking he might need a hand with this monster, I paddled at maximum exertion. I tried for ten minutes to stay with him, to no avail. Now I see him, now I don't. It was gusting to 18 knots and very lumpy.

He was gone, or rather a speck by now. Déjà vu two years ago when he battled a big cobia that took him 7 kms towards Moreton, before the tail strikes wore through the leader. On that occasion I kept with him only because the cobe did big direction changes, while I maintained a straighter course.

I could do nothing but stay in radio contact. I beached, and told him to speak to me when he could. Thirty minutes elapsed, during which time I re-assured him to make contact if he needed help, my plan being to strip the rods and paddle out to him (he was now completely out of sight). I figured the Barracuda would be a better big fish carrying yak than his little SIK.
The radio crackled. "Gone!" Devastated. Not even a sighting, but at least some line recovered and on top of it. We shall never know the ID of the one that got away, but I do suspect a big tuna or cobia.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice report Trev, never knew there were tarpon out at scarby let alone so many.

I think Jim finally managed to hook this beast.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Sounds like a great day Trev. One for the table and a couple for sport, what more could you want? (apart from light winds and pleasant conditions).


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thegaff said:


> Nice report Trev, never knew there were tarpon out at scarby let alone so many.
> 
> I think Jim finally managed to hook this beast.


That's a classic Adam.

Some of those big nightmares are covered with barnacles and greenery. However, the behaviour was more tuna/cobia than a big turtle. We will never know......


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Whatever that beast was, it was BIG! :shock:

My gear was completely under-gunned for such a beast... the rod was much too bendy to make any impression on it, as every time I'd actually lift it a metre, as I tried to wind that metre onto the reel, I'd lose it all again.

That was the time to use K1's big gear, or Carnster's heavy outfits with the pliers tightened drag! 8)

We're told that the area is only 6 metres in depth, and I know that this "thing" was at least half-way to the surface, and at times I was sure I'd sight it soon, but right about then it would surge away at a great rate of knots, and the stoush would begin all over again!

Bugger!

I'm sure that the crew on the sailing vessel (whose path I crossed about 100 metres in front of them) realised I was onto something large, and within their sight the beast neatly clipped the leader, and the rod sprang up straight... 45 minutes since it had been in that position!

I informed Trev of the poor result and also that I was going to tie on yet another Electrichick and go back for another drift. 8)

No further fish, so called it a day.

Trev... the second "rock-cod" was actually a fish that again neatly clipped off the leader.

Maybe I'll one day run out of electrichicks... that's twice in the last two trips that I've lost three of them. Usually they last for at least 6 outings.

Cheers all... Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Gatesy said:


> Nice report gents. What proud tackle were u using jim?
> 
> Here's Gatesy


7ft 1/5 kilo (TWSP15L) Exceed Ugly Stick, 6.2:1 ratio Shimano Stradic 5000FJ reel loaded with 30lb Whiplash braid, 30lb Rock Fleurocarbon leader & little elechick.

With fish to 20lb, snapper, jew etc OK, under gunned with tuna etc, though, but have landed 15kg tune on it, just takes a long time.

Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I forgot to mention that the line was so taut while into that beast, it was slicing through jellyfish. :lol:

The snapper were caught all over the place... not my usual haunts... had to refer back to some of my seldom used reference points, then they came to the party.















[attachment=0]010 74cm @ 0921.JPG

Cheers all, Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> Gatesy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice report gents. What proud tackle were u using jim?
> ...


Get a 7'2" 8 - 15 kg Bluewater Ugly Stick Jimbo ($ 150 at Mo)...instant control on rockets, and unbreakable. (BTW, you misspelled Fleurocarbon - it's Fluorocarbon; and tune - it's tuna. :lol: ) Poor diddums. You're probably tired from too many big fish.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nezevic said:


> Wasn't an oversize ray? And good to see you are still knocking off some cracker snaps.


Nup. I was heading back to the beach (couldn't catch him) :lol: .


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

It was a Submarine ! 
Big Brother is watching you two Bastards!!!

Nice fish again BASTARDS!!


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Great report, loved it. Never a dull moment at Scarby! Well, most of the time. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> Old bastards


You got the old bit right Scott.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Great fish you one-leg in the grave old codgers. :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice report guys with some good fish.
Don't you hate it when you lose the fish without sighting it.
Don't you hate it when you lose the fish after sighting it.
Don't you hate it when you lose at the side of the yak.
I think we just move from, I wouldn't have minded if only I had seen it first, to, if only I could have landed it, it would have been a new pb and people would have believed me.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh not another mythological story for Jim to tell every time I see him on the water. NO PHOTO DIDN"T HAPPEN


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Great reports and top snapper and tarpon action there mates. Shame about the unstoppable that bitch-slapped you Jimbo. When it happens a lot you can develop a complex, a bit like Kerry  and Gary told me about he towed a 55cm mouse kingfish a km or so before daring to fight it on his 15lb gear on account of fear of yet another hoodlum pantsing him the other day. I'm of course unaffected by losing great fish and remain completely sane although some of my multiple personalities have developed a nervous tic.tic.tic.tic.tic.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

bruus said:


> Oh not another mythological story for Jim to tell every time I see him on the water. NO PHOTO DIDN"T HAPPEN


No myth. When an Olympic standard paddler can't catch him (an oversized Ray), then it happened. Jealousy is a curse.



Wrassemagnet said:


> Great reports and top snapper and tarpon action there mates. Shame about the unstoppable that bitch-slapped you Jimbo. When it happens a lot you can develop a complex, a bit like Kerry  and Gary told me about he towed a 55cm mouse kingfish a km or so before daring to fight it on his 15lb gear on account of fear of yet another hoodlum pantsing him the other day. I'm of course unaffected by losing great fish and remain completely sane although some of my multiple personalities have developed a nervous tic.tic.tic.tic.tic.


It bitch slapped him cause he was playing with the big boys with a 1 - 5 kg rod. Silly old fart. As for you turtlemagnet, therapy is available. Do you require a referral? :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

For Salti, Killer and Lazybugger, as you may have forgotten what one looks like. :lol:










Sure tasted great, baked whole stuffed with ginger and garlic slivers, drizzled with canola oil and foil covered. Served with fresh limes and veges.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

trev and jim, awesome as always.
ive had little chance to get out but your reports are always a sensation.
thank you both so much for sharing this stuff.
true legends


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't rub it in Trev, you're upsetting my imaginary friend.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Don't rub it in Trev, you're upsetting my imaginary friend.


No, I'm okay Jim.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Tasted sugar frosted donuts today on the Pine... BOM promised huge winds that didn't happen till mid-day and I piked!

But, as Bruus puts it quite nicely... no piccies... didn't happen! :lol:

Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

rodpac said:


> Bummer Jimbo didn't get to id that sucker


 & nezevic wrote: Wasn't an oversize ray? 
You could be spot on, Jon, and rodpac I'm not entirely convinced that it wasn't a huge turtle... but I'd like to think that it was a big cobe or tunny! 


killer said:


> It was a Submarine ! Big Brother is watching you two Bastards!!!


He's obviously interested in KILLERS, as well, Wonnie!  


mrwalker said:


> Never a dull moment at Scarby! Well, most of the time. Cheers, Dave.


It certainly got a bit interesting that day, Dave.


Lazybugger said:


> Old bastards


Trev and I thought you must have been crook, Lazy... expected the Bastard thing much earlier than this... old is good... better than the alternative, eh?


paulsod said:


> Great fish you one-leg in the grave old codgers. :lol:


Paul... we're dancin' away on the one that's still kickin' tho'. :lol: 



keza said:


> Don't you hate it when you lose the fish without sighting it. Yep
> Don't you hate it when you lose the fish after sighting it. Yep
> Don't you hate it when you lose at the side of the yak. Yep
> I think we just move from, I wouldn't have minded if only I had seen it first, to, if only I could have landed it, it would have been a new pb and people would have believed me.


 I can handle that, Kerry ;-)



Wrassemagnet said:


> Shame about the unstoppable that bitch-slapped you Jimbo. When it happens a lot you can develop a complex, a bit like Kerry : I'm of course unaffected by losing great fish and remain completely sane although some of my multiple personalities have developed a nervous tic.tic.tic.tic.tic.


 Jim P... when I say that there's nothin' wrong with me with me with me with me, you'd probably say that there's nothin' wrong with me or me or me or me or me... eh? 


grinner said:


> trev and jim, awesome as always.
> ive had little chance to get out but your reports are always a sensation.
> thank you both so much for sharing this stuff. true legends


 Legends in our own minds, Pete! :lol:

Cheers all... Jimbo


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Sounds like a monster Bream Jimbo. They grow big around there. I've upped my rig to 40lb just to be sure.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

actionsurf said:


> Sounds like a monster Bream Jimbo. They grow big around there. I've upped my rig to 40lb just to be sure.


actionsurf... there has been whispers in the past of KGW's, :shock: and Trev rambled on about MM's :lol: during the past year... monster Bream?? now there's another slant! ;-)

Jimbo


----------

